# Çështja kombëtare > Gjuha shqipe >  Cili eshte ndryshimi midis dialektit geg dhe tosk?

## beatrisa

Ju pershendes te gjitheve!!!

Jam gjysme gjermane, gjysme shqiptare e jam e re ne kete forum......

Kam nje pyetje per gjitheve kush mundet te me nihmojne:
Cili eshte ndryshimi midis dialektit geg dhe tosk? (verior dhe jugor)

Si "mendova - mendojsha" ose "kam punuar - kam punue" e tjeter...

Falm!

----------


## Lexuesja

Po mundohem te jap nje pergjigje te thjesht , me aq sa une kam njohuri , dhe pervoje nga jeta .

Gjuha shqipe eshte folur  me shekuj ne :   - Gegerisht Toskerisht dhe Arberisht .
Pervec ketyre dialekteve te gjuhes shqipe qe permenda me siper , sot perdorim nje variant te katert "gjuha letrare e njesuar ",  eshte gjuha shqipe zyrtare . Gegerishtja eshte nje dialekt me i pasur se dialekti Tosk . Kjo bazohet qe ne kohen e rilindjes , ku duke krahasuar  Fishten qe ishte Geg dhe Naimin qe ishte Tosk , kishin nje diferenc te madhe ne fjalet e permendura ne veprat e tyre . Ne veprat e Naimit permenden vetem 6000 fjale , e ndersa ne veprat e Gjergj Fishtes , permenden 20.000 fjale .
Ndryshimi midis dialektit Geg dhe atij Tosk , mendoj se jan shume , por ketu po jap vetem nje shembull :

Te dy dialektet kane te njejtat  seri zanoresh gojore: a, e, ë, i, o.
Gegerishtja ka ruajtur paskanjoren, te cilen toskerishtja e 
zevendson me nji perifraze qellimore: me ba/per te bere, me kendue/per 
te kenduar. Ky esht nji ndryshim madhor, i cili reflektohet ne 
t'ardheshmen gegerishte: kam me ba(kam + paskajore), kurse toskerishtja 
ka do te bej (do + lidhore), si edhe ne te kaluaren  e kushtores: kisha 
me ba - toskenishtja ka do te beja. 

Theksimi i fjaleve nuk eshte i njejte ne te dy dialektet .

Zanores gegerishte (e) hundore i përgjigjet ne toskerishte ose nji ë.

Dmth , dialekti Gegerisht ndaj atij Toskerisht ka ndryshime , por ato ndryshime duhet nje gjuhëtar i mire , qe ti citojoj ketu ndryshimet me shembuj dhe me baza . 

Te dy dialektet e shqipes, ashtu si dialektet e cdo gjuhe, karakterizohen nga prania e elementeve gjuhesore te perbashketa dhe e disa elementeve te vecanta qe i dallojne midis tyre. Elementet e perbashketa ne sistemin fonetik, ne strukturen gramatikore dhe ne fjalor jane pa krahasim me te shumta dhe me te rendesishme sesa elementet qe i dallojne keto dy dialekte, dhe perbejne ate qe mund te quhet njesia e shqipes si gjuhe kombetare e te gjithe shqiptareve. Dallimet midis dialekteve, nendialekteve dhe te folmeve te gjuhes shqipe jane mjaft me te pakta dhe me te vogla per nga pesha sesa dallimet dialektore dhe nendialektore te shume gjuheve te tjera. 

Dallimet midis dialekteve, nendialekteve dhe te folmeve te gjuhes shqipe jane me teper te karakterit fonetik. Natyrisht ka edhe dallime te karakterit gramatikor, por keto jane fare te pakta. Mjafton te permendim ketu se struktura morfologjike eshte pothuaj e njejte ne te gjitha te folmet e shqipes. Me perjashtim te formes se paskajores te tipit me punue, qe nuk e kane te folmet e dialektit jugor, nuk ka forme gramatikore qe te mos jete e njohur si ne pjesen veriore ashtu edhe ne pjesen jugore te truallit gjuhesor shqiptar. 
 Dialektet  mund te evuloje me kalimin e kohes , dhe te kthehet ne nje gjuhe te perbashket zyrtare per te gjithe kombin tone .




Lexusja

----------


## Era1

Gjuha shqipe bën pjesë në familjen e gjuhëve indoevropiane, ku futen gjuhët indoiranike, greqishtja, gjuhët romane, gjuhët sllave, gjuhët gjermane, etj. Ajo formon një degë të veçantë në këtë familje gjuhësore dhe nuk ka ndonjë lidhje prejardhjeje me asnjerën prej gjuhëve të sotme indoevropiane. Karakteri indoevropian i shqipes, përkatësia e saj në familjen gjehësore indoevropiane, u arrit të përcaktohej e të vërtetohej që nga mesi i shekullit XIX, në sajë të studimeve të gjuhësisë historike krahasuese.

Dialektet e Gjuhës Shqipe

Gjuha shqipe ka dy dialekte kryesore, dialektin e veriut ose gegërishten dhe dialektin e jugut ose toskërishten. Kufiri natyror që i ndan në vija të përgjithëshme këto dialekte, është lumi i Shkumbinit, që kalon nëpër Elbasan, në Shqipërinë e mesme. Në anën e djathtë të Shkumbinit shtrihet dialekti verior (gegërishtja), në anën e majtë të tij, dialekti jugor (toskërishtja).

Dallimet midis dialekteve të shqipes nuk janë të mëdha, folësit e tyre kuptohen pa vështirësi njeri me tjetrin. Megjithatë, ekzistojnë disa dallime në sistemin fonetik dhe në strukturën gramatikore e në leksik, nga të cilët më kryesorët jane: dialekti i veriut ka zanore gojore dhe hundore, kurse dialekti i i jugut, vetëm zanore gojore; togut ua të toskërishtes, gegërishtja i përgjigjet me togun ue (grua ~ grue); togut nistor va të toskërishtes, gegërishtja i përgjigjet me vo (vatër ~ votër); â-së hundore të theksuar të gegërishtes, toskërishtja i përgjigjet me ë të theksuar (nânë ~ nënë).

Dialekti i jugut ka dukurinë e retacizmit (kthimin e n-së ndërzanore në r (ranë ~ rërë), që në gegërisht mungon; në toskërisht, grupet e bashkëtingëlloreve mb, nd, etj. Ruhen të plota, kurse në gegërisht, janë asimiluar ne m, n, (mbush ~ mush, vend ~ ven). Në sistemin morfologjik, dialekti i veriut ka formën e paskajores së tipit me punue, kurse toskërishtja në vend të saj, përdor lidhoren të punoj. Forma e pjesores në toskërisht, del me mbaresë, kurse në gegërisht, pa mbaresë (kapur ~ kapë), etj. Dialekti I jugut ka format e së ardhmes: do të punoj dhe kam për të punuar , ndërsa dialekti I veriut përveç formave të mësipërme ka formën kam me punue.

----------


## Labeati

Jam dakord me parashkruesit, por kisha me shtue se si pasoje e diktatures toske komuniste mbas 1944, dialekti i gegnishtes u reduktue ne perdorimin zyrtar deri ne ndalimin e tij mbas kongresit per gjuhen e njesuar shqipe ne vitet '70.

komisioni i ngritun per ket qellim nen udhezimet e diktatorit gjinokastrit caktoi si gjuhe te njsueme, toskenishten duke injorue mbi 70-80% te popullit shqiptar si dhe duke injorue 90% te letersise shqiptare te paraluftes, si dhe veprat e rilindasve.

vetem fjale te shkeputuna qe i mungojne dialektit tosk u huazuan prej gegnishtes copa copa si b.f. thuhet "rere" por meqe nuk thuhet "rerishte" kane huajtuar nga genishtja "ranishte" por duke lane jashte "rane". Absurditet.

Po ashtu pranohen te plota fjalet toske si pasoje e rotacionit duke perjashtuar fjalet origjinale te ruajtuna ne gegnisht si p.sh.
Thuhet gege*r*isht ne vend te Gege*n*isht.
Thuhet Vlo*r*a ne vend te Vlo*n*a (emri i lashte Valona pra me "n").
Thuhet Gji*r*okaster ne vend te Gji*n*okaster (kalaja e Gjinit (Zenebishit) pra me "n").

Kjo gjuhe e njisueme qe pengon 80% te shqiptarve me u shprehe lirisht ne gjuhen e nanes, duke i detyrue me perkthye mendimet e veta ne gjuhen artificiale te krijuar nga diktatori ka rrezik me i nda shqiptaret mbasi kane fillue ne shumice shkrime ne gegnishten puro nga shkrimtare e publicista te brezit te ri si A.brahusha, Sh.kelmendi, A.ndreca, etj qe po vazhdojne gjurmet e Fishtes, Mjedes, Koliqit, Camajt. Pipes e qindra shkrimtareve te tjere.

Gjuha e njisueme duhet me u rishikue sa ma shpejt, per me i dhane hapsine te barabarte te 2 dialekteve.

----------


## marcus1

> Thuhet Gji*r*okaster ne vend te Gji*n*okaster (kalaja e Gjinit (Zenebishit) pra me "n").


Me falni qe po e devijoj pak temen por doja ta kisha pak me te qarte kete punen e emrit Gjirokaster. Kam pershtypjen se ky emer nuk do te thote kalaja e Gjinit, por kalaja e Argjirose. Nese eshte keshtu si e them une, atehere eshte i drejte emri Gjirokaster dhe jo Gjinokaster.

----------


## Labeati

> Me falni qe po e devijoj pak temen por doja ta kisha pak me te qarte kete punen e emrit Gjirokaster. Kam pershtypjen se ky emer nuk do te thote kalaja e Gjinit, por kalaja e Argjirose. Nese eshte keshtu si e them une, atehere eshte i drejte emri Gjirokaster dhe jo Gjinokaster.


Live....,

Argjiro-ja eshte nje legjende ashtu sic eshte edhe "Rozafa" e kalase se Shkodres. Nuk ka asnje fakt historik qe te vertetoje ekzistencen e kesa gruaje.

ndersa faktet jane qe feudali shqiptar Gjin (ose Gjin Bue Shpata ose Gjin Zenebishi nuk jam i sigurte)  i dhane emrin e vet forteses duke u quajtuar Gjino-kaster ose kalaja e Gjineve.

megjithate ky eshte thjesht nje shembull  ne dukurine e rotacionit te dialektit tosk qe "n" e kthen ne "r", e cila dukuri u zyrtarizua me gjuhen e njesuar duke perjashtuar fjalet origjinale. Shembuj te tjere jane:

Vlona - Valona (ne lashtesi Aulo*n*a)
Arbën - Arbër (ne mesjete alban - arban)
Shqipëni - Shqiperi
Agjenim - Agjerim
Botenore - Boterore
Atnor - Ateror etj

----------


## marcus1

Labeati, faleminderit per pergjigjen!

----------


## beatrisa

po, faleminderit shume te gjitheve!

----------


## Kryeplaku

Kush ka njoftime reth dy dilaketve mire ben qe i sjell po nga andej e tutje e quaj teper trashanike te ngatrohen dukurite gjuhesore me politiken ose ambiciet tona. Gjuhetaret Shqiptare e bene shume mire punen e tyre vitet e kaluara, ajo qe ben nuk ishte te shfarrosnin gegerishten por ta menjanonin ate ne aspektin shkrimor. Gegerishtja ne aspektin shkrimor ishte nje dialekt teper problematik nesaj te mangesive te saj te medha ne fushen gramatikore dhe frazeologjike, nuk eshte aspak e cudit'cme qe ne shkrimet gege nuk gjen nje menyre te caktuar te shprehjes ne folje (dmth. per te njejten kohe, te njejten vete, te njejten menyre gjeje te njejten folje ne disa menyra te c'rregullta te cilat shume here vet autoret i ngatronin midis tyre). Gjithashtu Gegerishtja ka shume here me teper huazime se Toskerishtja. Per kete dhe shume shkaqe te tjera historike gjuhetaret, para se te vinte Enveri ne fuqi por edhe mbas, krijuan nje gjuhe letrare duke marre fjale nga cdo dialekt dhe cdo idiome e vatrave shqiptare por duke perdorur si baze gramatikore, frazeologjike dhe fonetike dialektin geg. Bravo i qofte, se me trute e disa Shqiptareve mund te ishim ndare ne dy kombe sot!

----------


## Labeati

> Kush ka njoftime reth dy dilaketve mire ben qe i sjell po nga andej e tutje e quaj teper trashanike te ngatrohen dukurite gjuhesore me politiken ose ambiciet tona.


Trashanike quan ate qe nuk te intereson ty o Kryeplak.

Pse te mos i veme gjerave emrin qe kane?

Ne kohe te komunizmit nuk behej asgje e palidhur me politiken. Kenga, muzika, letersia, aq me teper gjuha ishin pjese e politikes.

Masakrimi (apo menjanimi sic e quan ti) i gegnishtes kishte arsye puro politike nga junta ne pushtet qe duke filluar nga Enveri 90% e birose (pra ata qe benin ligjin) ishin toske.

deri atehere (bile marr guximin te them deri sot e kesaj dite), letersia ne gegenisht eshte letersia me e zhvilluar dhe me e kultivuar qe kemi. Poetet e shkrimtaret me te medhenj te kombit jane:
Ndre Mjeda, Gjergj Fishta, Migjeni pa mohuar L.Poradecin dhe F.Nolin.
(kuptohet nuk llogariten ketu "daullet" dhe "borite" e partise me kenge per buken e re, per kongreset e per tarracat.

Nder ato moderne jane Koliqi e Camaj. Po ashtu edhe I.Kadare.

Publicistika, letersia. tekstet mesimore, deri kosrrespondenca zyrtare deri ne vitet '60 ishte ne dialektin geg (me se shumti). Cfare i mungon gjuhes shprehese te Koliqit apo Mjedes qe e paska bie fjala Naime me ato tatata e tototo e bejteve te veta?

Por meqe shumica e autoreve gege u shpallen "reaksionare" dhe vepra e tyre u mohua, per ti hapur rrugen "lej-feneve" ashtu kete fat pesoi edhe gjuha.

Por mos harro se gegnishtja eshte gjuhe e kompletuar me gramatike, leksik e metoda qysh ne shek e kaluar. 

Edhe dicka, megjithese shkrimtaret gege ishin superiore ne vellim e kualitet ne vitin 1913 kur u nmblodh "komisia letrare" ku ishin 3 gege e 2 toske, prape vendosen te gjejne nje te mesme dhe zgjodhen si dialekt te pranueshem per te 2 palet dialektin e Shqiperise se mesme (Elbasanit).

Por kjo lloj tolerance e mirekuptimi nuk i interesonte Enverit me shoke dhe vojti puna te mohohet nje dialekt per hater te nje tjetri. Megjithate edhe gegnishtja po ringjallet sic kam pershkruar me lart nga shkrimtare te brezit te ri e intelektuale qe nuk ka pse perpiqen te formulojne medimet duke i perkthyer ne toskerisht duke qene se kane gjuhen e vet.

----------


## Kryeplaku

> Megjithate edhe gegnishtja po ringjallet sic kam pershkruar me lart nga shkrimtare te brezit te ri e intelektuale qe nuk ka pse perpiqen te formulojne medimet duke i perkthyer ne toskerisht duke qene se kane gjuhen e vet.


Labeat ti duhet ta dish me mire se mua se nuk eshte e nevojshme t'i perkthejne ne "toskerisht" kur kane gjuhen Shqipe letrare. Toskerishtja dhe letrarja mund te ken shume gjera te perbashketa por nuk jane kurre e njejta gje (une qe e njoh letraren me te lehte e kam te kuptoj nje Krutan sesa nje Skraparli -sigurisht luan rol edhe ambjenti ne te cilin jam rritur). Ata "intelektualet" qe permend mbase kane harruar "nga zgjuaresia e madhe" se gjuha letrare eshte gjuhe e shenjte sepse ruan imunitetin e nje kombi. Letrarja, e mire apo e keqe, ka nje histori te caktuar dhe ka fituar njohjen nga pjesa me e madhe e popullsise shqiptare dhe keshtu cdo insjative tjeter nuk perben gje tjeter vecse kthimin mbrapsht te akrepave te historise (qe e kemi zakon ne Shqiptaret). Pra nese me te vertet interesohen per ceshtjet kombetare atehere jane te mirepritur te pasurojne letraren me vecori dhe fjale dialektike (sesa te vjedhim fajle te huaja) por nese ata duan te perdorin nje gjuhe qe kuptohet vetem nga gjysma e nje populli atehere ata nuk jane intelektuale por jane percares te kombit. 

flm

----------


## R2T

> Ndersa faktet jane qe feudali shqiptar Gjin (ose Gjin Bue Shpata ose Gjin Zenebishi nuk jam i sigurte)  i dhane emrin e vet forteses duke u quajtuar Gjino-kaster ose kalaja e Gjineve.


Keshtjella e Gjiroksatres i ka fillimet ne shek e 15, dhe sic dihet dokumentacioni i asaj kohe ne Shqiperi eshte non-egzistent. Legjenda tjeter eshte qe Gjin Bue Shpata eshte nga themeluesit e kesaj kalaje. Por dhe kjo eshte legjende. Nuk ka asnje fakt te mbeshtese kete teori. Keshtu qe si Argjiro si Gjini mund te kene efektin e vete tek emri i Gjirokastres. Emri zyrtar dhe popullor eshte dhe mbetet Gjirokaster. Ti mund ta lakosh emrin sipas qefit, fatmiresisht eshte demokraci.

Keto replikat e tua Labeat plot vrer nuk i sherbejne aspak ceshtjes kombetare per te cilen me sa duket po perpiqesh te mbeshtetesh. Toskaerishtja ka po aq vlera sa dhe Gegerishtja. Tregove plot zell sesi rilindasit gege mbajten gjalle letersine Shqipe, po harove te permendesh Andonin, Zakon e Naimin apo Cajupin....qe qartesisht nuk i perkasin asaj pjese. Toskerishtja eshte gjuha zyrtare, qe po mesohet jo vetem ne Shqiperi por tashme dhe ne Kosove e maqedoni. Nuk ka dialekt me te mire apo me te keq, por ka dialekt zyrtar. E deri tani dialekti zyrtar eshte Toskerishtja. Per sa kohe qe mos te jesh ti ne pushtet mesohu te jetosh me kete situate, kur te vish ne pushtet mund ti ndrosh dialektet sipas qefit tend.

----------


## ATMAN

Hans-Joachim Lanksch 


Cosi ne mio parlar
Voglio esser aspro


Përkitazi me rishikimin e çështjes së gjuhës së njësuar kam shkruar kohë më parë gegënisht1, kësaj here e përdor gjuhën e njësuar për të treguar, nga një anë, se nuk jam  siç mund të supozohet  një shovenist i përbetuar dhe i papërmirësueshëm i gegënishtes, edhe për të treguar, nga ana tjetër, se nuk e konsideroj se gjuha e Fishtës është më e mirë se gjuha e, bie fjala, Lasgush Poradecit (edhepse duhet theksuar se gjuha e Lasgushit, shyqyr zotit, nuk është gjuha e ashtuquajtur e njësuar). Nuk jam gjuhëtar, do të cek disa pikëpamje nga pozita e një common sense"-it (dmth. me mendtë prej njeriu që ka tru të shëndoshë) të një vëzhguesi të jashtëm me qëllime prej dashamirësi. 

Gjuha zyrtare shqipe zyrtarisht definohet kështu:

GJUHA LETRARE SHQIPE

Varianti më i përpunuar i gjuhës së popullit shqiptar. Ajo përfshin gjuhën zyrtare, atë të letërsisë artistike, të veprave shkencore e mësimore, të shtypit e të publicistikës, të ligjëratave botore etj. Dhe është e normëzuar në të shkruar e në të folur. Formimi i saj është fryti i një procesi të gjatë e të ndërlikuar, i cili fillon që me shkrimet e para shqipe."2

Se sa të pavërteta, se sa shtrembërime të realitetit historik dhe linguistik ka në këtë definicion, mund të verifikohet kollaj me punimet e ekspertëve të gjuhësisë dhe historisë së gjuhës. Sa i përket pretendimit se gjuha zyrtare qenka gjuha më e përpunuar"  merre në dorë gramatikën (gege) të Martin Camajt3. Sa për proces të gjatë"  krahaso ligjëratat e Simpoziumit shkodran për Martin Camajn, sidomos shkrimet e David Lukës dhe Artan Haxhit4. Tash ta lëmë anash punën e shkencës dhe të hedhim një sy mbi nocionin e kësaj gjuhe zyrtare resp. mbi elementet e termeve zyrtare të kësaj gjuhe zyrtare.

Gjuha e njësuar: Si mund ti shkojë mendja njeriut me mend se qenka gjuhë e njësuar" një gjuhë tek e cila 80% elementesh të një idiome u shtohen 20% elementesh të idiomës tjetër? Termi i drejtë për këtë dukuri nuk është njësim" por thjesht: pushtim ose nënshtrim.

Gjuha kombëtare letrare: Si mund të quhet gjuhë kombëtare" idioma e një së tretës së kombit, ndërkaq dy të treta të tjera të territorit shqipfolës flasin atë idiomë, e cila në këtë gjuhë kombëtare" përfshihet me një përqindje prej 20%?
A mund të pranohet si gjuhë kombëtare një idiomë, e cila i është imponuar dhe urdhëruar me dekret popullit nga klika udhëheqëse dhe ideologët e saj vetëm e vetëm për shkak se ato 80% në fjalë ishin idioma e skutës së vendit, nga vinte diktatori? Gjë aq e paparë sa edhe e pabesueshme!

Gjuha kombëtare letrare: Si mund të jetë gjuhë letrare" një idiomë, me të cilën gjatë ekzistimit të saj nën sistemin totalitar nuk është shkruar letërsi, por ajo që toskëfolësi i nderuar Kasëm Trebeshina me plotë të drejtë e quajti «shkollën e turpit» për letrat shqipe5? Nëse Ëndërrat industriale, Shqiponjat lartfluturuese, Motivet për eliktrifikimin e përgjithshëm të Shqipërisë, Nënat Shqipëri, Nëntoriadat, Komunistët, Çlirimtarët, Kënetat etj. etj. patën ndonjë funksion në kohën e vet  kënd e interesojnë sot, kënd do ta interesojnë nesër a pasnesër?
Si do ti quajmë veprat me vlera vërtet letrare që nuk janë shkruar në këtë gjuhë letrare", psh. veprat e Fishtës, Prendushit, Camajt ose të Luka Peronës, Piero Napoletanos, Kate Xukaros etj.? Folmësi? Proza e shkëlqyeshme (gege) e Anton Pashkut Oh"  a është joletrare?

Gjuha kombëtare letrare: A është gjuhë apo krijesë artificiale një idiomë, e cila është futur me dhunë pa pasur gjurmë gjurme të një zhvillimi organik dhe pa pasur parasysh asnjë prej kritereve më elementare për vendosjen e një norme gjuhësore resp. të një gjuhe standarde? Dihet se për gjuhë standarde zakonisht merret ndonjë element qendror: mesi gjeografik, pikëprerja gjeografike, qendra administrative (qeveritare) ose kulturore etj. Mirëpo, dihet edhe se as gjuha e një kombi dhe as norma e standardizuar gjuhësore nuk farkëtohet nëpër zyrat e gjuhëtarëve zyrtarë, të cilët vendosin" se si të flasë ose të shkruajë kombi, por merret parasysh (dhe jo nëpër këmbë) shumështresshmëria e gjuhës: Gjuha mbidialektore italiane, psh. rrënjët i ka te gjuha e avokatëve të Bolonjës, te gjuha e Dantes dhe poetëve të tjerë fiorentinë të mbështetur në të folurit volgare". Toskanishtja paraqiste mesin gjuhësor në mes të të folmeve veriore dhe atyre jugore.
Letrarishtja gjermane formohej mbi bazën e gjuhës së administratës nëpër zyrat e perandorisë në Pragë dhe qytete të tjera dhe pasurohej jo vetëm me gjuhën e kolosëve" letrarë gjermanë, J.W. von Goethe dhe F. von Schiller, por kohë më parë edhe me një shtyllë tjetër kryesore zhvillimi  me gjuhën e Martin Luther-it, teologut të dobët dhe përkthyesit të pashoq, i cili për përkthimin e Shkrimit të Shenjtë e formuloi kriterin tepër të rëndësishëm: dem Volke aufs Maul schauen"  të shikosh se si flet goja e popullit. Kjo na lë të kuptojmë tri pikëpamje të rëndësishme:

a) procesi i formimit të gjuhës letrare gjermane filloi në shekullin e 14 me gjuhën e nëpunësve të kulturuar të kancelarive dhe përfundoi në shekullin e 19 me gjuhën dhe stilin e përsosur të klasikëve të letrave gjermane, proces ky i cili është zhvilluar pesë shekuj dhe jo pesë dekada! Edhe gjuha e përbashkët italiane zhvillohej gjatë.

b) Në këtë proces zhvillimi përfshihej edhe gjuha e folur e popullit! Gjuha kombëtare letrare [tekëndej: KL] me të gjithë të-të-të-izmat e saj  ku e merr parasysh edhe fjalën e gjallë të popullit?

c) Përfshihet edhe gjuha e letrarëve të mëdhenj, gjuha e kolosëve letrarë dhe jo ajo e letrarëve kolosalë. Po të shikohej çështja e formimit të gjuhës standarde edhe tek popujt e tjerë, rezultatet do të ishin të ngjashme: kudo merreshin në konsideratë pikëpamje dhe kritere të arsyeshme dhe të kuptueshme.

Partizanët e skalitur të gjuhës KL ndoshta do të nervozohen për konstatimet e mia naive (indinjatë e thellë dhe e hidhur", denigrim i arritjeve të larta", vlera të çmuara kombëtare", çaste historike", triumfante" etj. etj. etj.) duke më vënë në barrë se në shkrimin tim të mësipërm nuk ka as fije shkence. Mirë e kanë: nuk kam argumentuar shkencërisht  dhe, njëkohësisht, kot e kanë: ceka vetëm fakte, faktet janë të qarta. Fakte të thjeshta paraqiten thjesht dhe nuk duhen prezantuar të shifruara me terminologji shkencore ose me mjegullim pseudoshkencor.

Gjuhën KL nuk e mbrojnë veçse shkrimtarët, hylli i të cilëve është duke perënduar dhe fosile të tjera të periudhës ML brenda dhe jashtë Shqipërisë. Dhe tash  si të procedohet me GjKL, a duhet të ruhet patjetër ky relikt i një periudhe prej Neroni? A të konservohet e keqja vetëm për shkak se disa dekada jemi mësuar me të? Njëzet vjet janë shumë për çdokënd që i ka ndier këto vite në kurrizin e vet duke hequr keq e tukeq  por çjanë njëzet-dyzet vjet në histori? Ska njeri që mund të na mbushë mendjen se brenda dy-katër dekadave mund të kryhet një akt i kryer" (fait accompli) në lëmin e gjuhës, i cili pastaj nuk mund të hiqet.

Çna mbetet për të bërë? Më duket se për çështjen e gjuhës së përbashkët do të mund të flitet shkencërisht po të vihet mbi baza shkencore shqyrtimi i kësaj çështjeje dhe kur do të përfillen kërkesat dhe nevojat më themelore të zbatimit kriteresh serioze për trajtimin e një gjuhe të përbashkët. Le ti cekim vetëm disa asosh:

1) Ti jepet Qezarit se çi takon Qezarit  dmth. ti kthehet gjuhësisë se çi përket gjuhësisë ose: gjuha të trajtohet si gjuhë dhe jo si objekt i politikës. Paskajorja ska të bëjë me aspiratat e popullit shqiptar, prandaj shqyrtimi i çështjes së gjuhës shqipe ti kthehet kategorisë së gjuhës dhe të shpëtohet nga frazat politike.

2) Mos të vazhdohet trilli diskriminues i filologjisë zyrtare të periudhës së diktaturës dmth. duhet të ndërpritet degradimi i gegënishtes si dialekt" dhe të pranohet se gegënishtja ka pasur normën e vet letrare, zhvillimi i së cilës u ndërpre brutalisht gjatë diktaturës.

3) Të konstatohet përbërja e gegënishtes dhe për këtë qëllim të ndërmerren, mes tjerash, këta hapa:

 botimi i plotë dhe studimi i veprave të shkrimtarëve gegëshkrues (Fishta, Prendushi, Shantoja, Nikaj, Palaj, Koliqi, Pipa, Camaj)

 studimi i thesarit gojor i traditës së Veriut (Visaret e Kombit" etj.)

 grumbullimi i materialit të sotëm të folklorit gojor në viset veriore të Shqipërisë

 studimi i gramatikave dhe drejtshkrimeve ekzistuese të gegënishtes (Martin Camaj, Idriz Ajeti etj.)

 përpilimi dhe botimi i një fjalori geg.

4) Pastaj mund të fillohet formimi i normës letrare të gegënishtes.

5) Të gjitha këto masa të bëhen, përkatësisht, edhe për toskërishten (studimi i pasurisë së traditës popullore dhe letrare; botimi kritik i veprave të mjeshtërve të letrave toske pa përshtatje" ose ndërhyrje" në gjuhën e Naimit, Kutelit, Lasgushit, Trebeshinës; regjistrimi i gjendjes së sotme të të folurit toskë) për të shikuar për toskërishten a është vërtet aq rigide dhe skematike dhe a mund të qëndrojë standardi i saj ashtu siç na sugjeron gjuha KL?

6) Po të jenë ndërmarrë këta hapa, toskërishtja dhe gegënishtja do të jenë në pozita të barabarta dhe atëherë mund të fillojë procesi i shkrirjes së një gjuhe të përbashkët, me shkrirjen e dy normave letrare të shqipes në një gjuhë, e cila nuk do të ketë nevojë më për epitete të çuditshme si e njësuar", e sotme", kombëtare letrare", për shqipen do të mjaftojë një emër i vetëm  thjesht, shqip e troç: gjuha shqipe.
Dhe do të jetë një shqipe shumëfish e pasuruar!

7) Pas shkrirjes së vërtetë e të natyrshme të të dyja normave, duhet patjetër që në suazë të standardit të shqipes (së shkrirë nga normat letrare toske e gege) të lejohet dhe mundësohet shfrytëzimi sa më i gjerë i gjithë pasurisë leksikale, idiomatike, frazeologjike të jugut e të veriut. Atherë do të dalë në shesh se, bie fjala, gegënishtja nuk mund të konceptohet si gjuha KL plus ca modifikime a ndryshime të vogla fonologjike (varr_vorr, grua_grue, zë_zâ, vështirësira_fshtirësina) a morfologjike (të jetoj_me jetue, po të kishte vënë_me vû etj.), gjithashtu idioma e jugut nuk mund të jetë toskërishtja e plotësuar me paskajoren tek ka vend edhe vêni" në vend të vëndi".

Në këtë mes është me vend një vërejtje përkitazi me qëndrimin e kosovarëve ndaj çështjes së gjuhës që e përziejnë me çështjen kombëtare. Për ti shpëtuar trysnisë së padurueshme të regjimit të serbëve çetnikë, ata e pranonin dhe pranojnë  pa ndonjë kriter serioz, përpos atij politik nga pikëpamja e kombëtarizmit  çdo gjë që u vinte dhe u vjen nga mëmëdheu, qoftë kjo letërsia e cekët dhe puthadore e Realizmit Socialist, qoftë edhe gjuha e farkëtuar artificialisht dhe e imponuar përdhunësisht KL. Njeriu i rëndomtë në Kosovë arrin te një gjuhë fare hibride, dmth. te një idiomi kosovarishtja plus -uar": ka shkuar me kerr", shpeshherë mund të hasësh në raste ekstreme si: kshtuar asht ba". Shkrimtarët e Kosovës krijimet e veta të shkruara para importimit të gjuhës së njësuar KL, vullnetarisht ia kanë përshtatur" asaj të fundit; përshtatje kjo e cila ishte diç artificiale dhe e përciptë, sepse jo vetëm na paraqet rimë të tipit la"/më", por na qet edhe një njësuarishte KL, së cilës i vjen era e gegënishtes.

E di çdokush që flet ose shkruan në dy ose më shumë gjuhë a ligjërime: nëse është i zoti të mendojë në idiomën tjetër, atëherë do të arrijë edhe te rezultate e formulime të tjera, te tjetër tekst, sepse idiomet e ndryshme me tiparet e tyre specifike na ofrojnë mundësi të ndryshme specifike dhe po të shfrytëzohen këto mundësi si dhe sa duhet, vetë materiali gjuhësor na e çon mendimin në rrugën më vete, folësit a shkruesit i shkojnë ndër mend asociacione, nënkuptime, nënshtresa, stërhollime etj. që nuk gjenden ne rezervuarin e tipareve shprehëse a strukturore të idiomës së tij të parë. Nëse nuk mendon në binarët e veçorive të idiomës përkatëse, atëherë mund lirisht ta përkthejë psh. toskërishten gegënisht sipas kallëpit toskërishte në petkun fonologjik dhe morfologjik gegë" (dhe anasjelltas), pa marrë parasysh specifikën e begatë të sintaksës, idiomatikës, frazeologjisë dhe prozodisë gege si dhe asaj toske!

Në fund të mbetemi me një shpresë: të mos përsëritet te shqiptarët fati tejet i trishtueshëm i serbëve dhe kroatëve, të cilët shekullin e kaluar, në një fazë entuziazmimi të përbashkët për idetë e ilirizmit" ishin marrë vesh për një gjuhë të unifikuar Serbokroatishte" me nga një varietet (serb dhe kroat). Në vitet 70 të këtij shekulli u ngjall, më në fund, nacionalizmi kroat aq sa iu kundërvu hegjemonisë politike dhe gjuhësore serbe (Serbokroatishte") me KROATOserbishten. Njëzet vjet më vonë, serbët flasin serbishten e tyre siç e flisnin qe një shekull e gjysmë, ndërsa kroatët bëjnë çmos dhe orvatën ta horvatizojnë" sa më shumë kroatoserbishten e deridjeshme me çdo lloj neologjizmash, paleologjizmash, kroatizmash etj.


___________________________________________

1. Gabim  ose ndërdyzash? Poezia arbëreshe dhe njësuarishtja", në: Quo vadis, Shqipëri? Antologji e përgatitur nga Ardian Klosi, Tiranë, München, 1993. 

2. Fjalori enciklopedik shqiptar, Tiranë, 1985 (f. 350).

3. Martin Camaj, Albanian Grammar, Wiesbaden, 1984.

4. Martin Camaj  tradita dhe bashkëkohësia, Simpozium, Universiteti i Shkodrës, Shkodër, 1994.

5. Intervistë me shkrim, më 25.05.1994 (e intervistoi H.-J. L.) akoma e pabotuar.

___________________________________________

Revista Djaleria e Vjenes

----------


## Labeati

> E deri tani dialekti zyrtar eshte Toskerishtja. Per sa kohe qe mos te jesh ti ne pushtet mesohu te jetosh me kete situate, kur te vish ne pushtet mund ti ndrosh dialektet sipas qefit tend.


Pranove nje fakt qe per fat te keq eshte i vertete:

Dialekti zyrtar eshte vendosur nga pushteti, pra politika.

Ne fakt duhej te ishte gjuhesia ajo qe duhej te vendoste, dhe jo politika. Pikerisht per kete them se eshte bere nje padrejtesi dhe privim i madh ne vendosjen e gjuhes letrare perkundrejt fakteve gjuhesore e historike. Dhe do te korrigjohet heret a vone.

Lexo edhe postimin e Arun, ke fakte me bollek.

Arun faleminderit per artikullin e mrekullueshem eprofesional.

----------


## [xeni]

> ...por nese ata duan te perdorin nje gjuhe qe kuptohet vetem nga gjysma e nje populli atehere ata nuk jane intelektuale por jane percares te kombit.


Mendoj se* gjuha letrare* eshte e shenjte. Eshte e shenjte per vleren qe ka, per njehsimin dhe identitetin kombetar. Por a eshte gjuha letrare qe kemi e shenjta qe duhet te "adhurojme" dhe te mbrojme?
JO, sigurisht qe jo. Padrejtesia qe i eshte bere njerit prej dialekteve nuk eshte diçka qe duhet te behet shkak per perçarje dhe te behemi partizante te njerit prej dialekteve e ta ngreme zerin duke thene se cili ka me shume vlera, cili ka mbejtur gjuhen shqipe etj. Megjithate edhe ta shohesh kete padrejtesi si diçka pa shume rendesi, si diçka krejt normale nuk eshte e drejte. 

Kryeplaku ti thua nje gje shume te madhe aty: *Nje gjuhe qe kuptohet vetem nga gjysma e nje populli. *  Kjo eshte fatkeqesia me e madhe. 

A nuk ka fatkeqesi me te madhe sesa te te mos kuptoje gjysma e popullit te cilit i perket? A nuk eshte kjo diçka qe duhet vene ne vend? A nuk eshte fatkeqesi qe kur nje vlonjat degjon nje shkodran te thoje: _Ça thote ky a t'.ifja?_ JO per ndonje gje por kam jetuar ne nje ambjent mix, me njerez nga te gjitha zonat, dhe e kam degjuar shume kete fjale. Por ata qe e kuptojne e dine, dhe ata qe nuk e kuptojne i siguroj, se *gjuha qe perdorin shkodranet eshte nder me te bukurat. *  (s'jam shkodran)

*Gjithsesi, kjo nuk eshte lufte midis dy pjeseve te nje populli por nje lufte qe duhet ta bejne gjuhetaret ne te mire te kombit.*

Nuk dua qe mesazhi im te shihet si diçka armiqesore karshi shqiptareve qe flasin me dialektin toske. 

nje diçka shtese: kush mendoni se e flet me paster gjuhen letrare? me sa kam pa une *Gramshiotet*.

----------


## Kryeplaku

Kohet e fundit eshte bere e modes per cdo problem te Shqiperise t'i hidhet faji ish diktatorit Enver Hoxha. Nuk kishte faj nje ish-komunist qe shkruante ne nje gazete se : "keta po na thone se Enveri vrau edhe Skenderbeun". E verteta eshte se Enveri me shume i afrohet djallit sesa engjellit por (ekziston gjithmone nje "por" e madhe) nese ekzistojne shume gjera qe mund te akuzojme Enverin ekziston edhe dicka per te cilen nuk mundemi ta akuzojme. Rendesia qe i eshte kushtuar ne kohen diktatorjale traditave tona kulturore dhe ceshtjeve gjuhesore e folklorike nuk besoj t'i jet kushtuar ndonje here tjeter ne historine e Shqiperise. Vet horizonti dhe interesat e ngushta qe kishim atehere e vertetojne kete qe them. Nuk kishte vit mos organizoheshin festivale folklorike dhe cdo dite televizioni shfaqte valle tradicionale. Shume veta ankohen se gjoja ky diktatori u tregua me teper diktator edhe ne gjuhe, une i'u them se gjuha Shqipe ne ate kohe hyri ne nje epoke shqiptarizimi . Ishte hera e pare qe u be perpjekje te pastrohet gjuha nga termat e huaja dhe keshtu filluam penxheres t'i themi dritare (qe per mendimin tim jep me shume kuptim sesa "dollapi" qe perdorin Geget), shinave i thame hekurudhe, fjala fenomen u zhduk nga fjalori dhe u zevendesua me fjalen dukuri, modernes i thonin bashkekohore dhe qindra terma te tjere te rinje qe fatkeqsisht me politiken shkatruese te cdo tradite te 15 vjecarit te fundit i kam harruar edhe une dhe nuk mundem t'i perdor dot me. Eshte me te vertet qesharake sesi ne librat e ketij diktatorit qe nuk kishte mbaruar as arsimin e larte (ndryshe "veprat e Enverit") shkruhet me teper Shqip se ne librat e ketyre te vetquajtureve "albanologe" (term i huaj) qe ne cdo 5 fjale dy i kane ne Anglisht dhe qe dine vetem te qaraviten. Keta na thone se "toskerishten" na i paska bere gjuhe letrare Enveri dhe nuk tregojne gje tjeter vecse nuk dine as historine e Shqiperise. Harrojne qe kryqyteti i pare i Shqiperise ishte Vlora, vend ku flitej toskerishtja, dhe harrojne se kryministri i pare i Shqiperise ishte perseri Vlonjat (Ismail Bej Vlora - Qemali). Pra duket qarte se shkresat e para zyrtare u paskan shkruajtur ne Shqipen e nje Vlonjati, pra vrasesi nuk na qenka Enveri por Ismail Qemali ?! Keta shkeles te historise harrojne te na thone se nderkohe qe Enveri ishte bari ne Gjirokaster ose nuk ndodhej ne Shqiperi fare disa shkrimtare si Luigj Gurakuqi dhe si i madhi Migjen shkruanin ne gjuhen letrare, vec dialektit (qe keta thone se ne i paskan dhene me zor).  Nga Shkodra nuk ishin Luigji me Migjenin? Pra kam mendimin se duhet t'i lejme menjane keto ekzagjirimet per "tradhetira kombetare" etj. dhe mos behemi vet tradhetare te vetes. Gegerishtja sic e theksova me siper ka shume mangesi gramatikore dhe eshte shume here me 
e bastarduar se toskerishtja. Huazimet e gegerishtes i kane rrenjet qe tek pushtimi romak (psh. stolit i thone "shkam" nga lat. "scamnus") e deri tek dyndjet  
gjermane e sllave. Nese Enveri e favorizoi "toskerishten" (e theksoje perseri se       
letrarja dhe toskerishtja nuk mund te jen kurre e njejta gje, se ne letraren nuk thuhet "ku vete" por "ku po shkon", nuk themi "c'pate more" por "cfare pesove", nuk themi "vdek'c" por "vdeksh",  nuk themi "qillo" por "kilogram", nuk themi "lepitka" por "pandofla" etj.etj.etj.etj.etj.) nuk ishte Enveri ai qe dinte t'i tregonte     
gjuhetarit punen e vet. Jane bere kongrese te njepasnjeshme reth gjuhes Shqipe para se te lind'te Enveri por edhe kur ai ishte ne qeveri. Pra duket qarte se Letraren e krijuan gjuhetaret dhe nuk e krijoi ndonje politikan. Nga andej e tutje  meqenese thoni se letrarja na qenka e njejta gje me idiomen e Gjirokastres do ju   keshilloja te shkoni ne ndonje fshat te Gjirokastres dhe te gjeni ndonje plake pa shkolle dhe pastaj te shikoni se letrarja juaj nuk ka asnje lidhje me dialektin e asaj plakes. Keto "zhurmat" e ketyre pseudoalbanologeve nuk jane gje tjeter vecse sensasione nga te cilat nuk nxjerr asgje. Nese kane dicka te propozojne le te na i thone, por qaravitjet pa pushim dhe perpjekjet percarese (qe fshehin qellime politike - se gjoja Shqiperine na i paskan pushtuar Tosket) nuk bejne gje tjeter vecse na lodhin veshet!

flm

----------


## shkodra13

> ...e quaj teper trashanike te ngatrohen dukurite gjuhesore me politiken ose ambiciet tona...


Pikrisht per kete vendimet politike ( Enveri qi vendos per gjuhen) bajne veçse dam.

Gjuhtari i shquem Mustafa Kruja megjithse i bindun per epersine e gegnishtes shkruen:

"...Si po e shihni, nuk jam tue thânë qi na të marrim e të gatuejmë nji bukë simbas ândës sonë prej brumit të shqipes qi kemi sot në dorë dhe ti a vêjmë përpara popullit shqiptar si manë të rame prej qiellësh. Por jam tue thânë se pa i a ndërrue, madje *tue pasun të tânë kujdesin me i a ruejtun rrymën e natyrshme të zhvillimit*  qi gjuha e jonë ka me bâmë për me mbërrî në thronin e nji gjuhe syprane kombtare, na mund ta përkrahim e ta shpejtojmë këtë zhvillim..."

(Lexojeni shkrimin e plote se keni çka mesoni si duhet me u trajtue problemi:
http://www.albanovaonline.com/module...hp?storyid=111 )






> ...Rendesia qe i eshte kushtuar ne kohen diktatorjale traditave tona kulturore dhe ceshtjeve gjuhesore e folklorike nuk besoj t'i jet kushtuar ndonje here tjeter ne historine e Shqiperise...


Siç duket nuk e njef aspak punen e madhe studimore te atyne shkencetareve freten e jezuite. Domosdo bibliotekat e tyne u shkaterruen, ato u pushkatuen e u shpallen armiq e tue vjedhe do studime te tyne do pseudoshkencetare...

Askush ma shume se komunistat nuk kane shkaterrue traditat tona kulturore e damtue çeshtjen e gjuhes.

----------


## [xeni]

> Gegerishtja sic e theksova me siper ka shume mangesi gramatikore dhe eshte shume here me
> e bastarduar se toskerishtja.


Ke shume gabime ne te gjithe shkrimin. Po kjo s'te falet. Nuk ma merrte mendja se do e thoje nje gje te tille. Une s'jam per lufte ketu. Mendoj se duhet t'i kerkosh falje bashkebiseduesve qe e flasin ate dialekt çdo dite. Nese nuk e ben nje gje te tille nuk do i prishesh pune njeriu, por do tregosh se nuk di shume. Ç'fare eshte gramatika? Ne gjuhe s'ka llogjike objektive. E llogjikshme eshte ajo qe flitet. Gabimi lind athere kur t'i e njehson gjuhen, kur vendos nje pike rederence. Dhe po ta vendosesh referencen ne nje ane eshte normale qe ana tjeter te te duket gabim. 



> Harrojne qe kryqyteti i pare i Shqiperise ishte Vlora, vend ku flitej toskerishtja, dhe harrojne se kryministri i pare i Shqiperise ishte perseri Vlonjat (Ismail Bej Vlora - Qemali). Pra duket qarte se shkresat e para zyrtare u paskan shkruajtur ne Shqipen e nje Vlonjati, pra vrasesi nuk na qenka Enveri por Ismail Qemali ?!


Po k'te çe kishe? Argument eshte ky? Te kishe than Mesenjtorja e pare shqipe u hap ne Korçe, hajde se benim sikur e hanim, po kjo aha s'eshte nga ato qe hahet. Te ka merzite ndoshta ai shembulli qe dhashe me vlonjatet? Nuk ishte me te keq. Thjesht ishte nje pershkrim i situates se pakendshme qe e kam pare shpesh. 
Pastaj te kujtoj se ai filmi qe e kemi pare gjithmone per festa quhet: Nentori i *Dyte*.

Une tani po e kuptoj Labeatin. Paska edhe njerez qe nuk e pranojne kete gabim trashanik, kete padrejtesi qe i eshte bere njerit prej dialekteve.

----------


## Labeati

Ja te shofim pak edhe gafat e kokeplakut (ne toskerisht nuk perdoret "krye" por "koke"):




> Rendesia qe i eshte kushtuar ne kohen diktatorjale traditave tona kulturore dhe ceshtjeve gjuhesore e folklorike nuk besoj t'i jet kushtuar ndonje here tjeter ne historine e Shqiperise.


Injorance apo ???
Nqse e ke nga injoranca kryeplak po te them se nga "armiqte e popullit" perpara se te pllakoste murtaja komuniste ka pase shume studime te mirfillta shkencore mbi folklorin, muziken e traditat si:

1) Perrallat e gojdhanat nga At Donat Kurti (te cilat jane botuar anonime dhe bile te vjedhura ne kohen e komunizmit nderkohe qe autori kalbej ne burg).
2) Kanuni I lek Dukagjinit - At Shtjefen Gjecovi (permbledhje e kodifikuar)
3) Kanget e... (nuk me kujtohet titulli i sakte) nga At Bernadin Shllaku
3) Qindra libra e kumtesa nga studius te klasit te pare vendas e te huaj.

Ne kohen e komunizmit folklori u bastardhua me kenge per kooperativat e partine, dhe pjeset per figura te shquara (tashme reaksionare) u hoqen.
Ky ishte masakrim i folklorit dhe jo zhvillim.





> Shume veta ankohen se gjoja ky diktatori u tregua me teper diktator edhe ne gjuhe, une i'u them se gjuha Shqipe ne ate kohe hyri ne nje epoke shqiptarizimi . Ishte hera e pare qe u be perpjekje te pastrohet gjuha nga termat e huaja dhe keshtu filluam penxheres t'i themi dritare (qe per mendimin tim jep me shume kuptim sesa "dollapi" qe perdorin Geget)


Kokeplak mos po tallesh? Ne rast se geget perdorin pe'nxhere tosket perdorin penxhere' (penxheresë). Ndersa qe ne vitet 1900 (ne kohe te turkut) geget perdornin DRITORE (me "o" dhe jo "a"). Shif librin e Luigj Gurakuqit per femijet e ciklit te ulet "Deshire". Ose edhe nje kange femijesh qe te pershtatet:

Ciu ciu ban zogu,
permbi *DRITORE,*
o vajza (djali) i vogel,
te kjofsha n'dore

Ndersa "dollap" perdoret je Jug nga tosket se ne Gegni perdoret "*RAFT*".

Ke shume paragjykime dhe injorance o kokëplak.


Tashti per historine:




> Harrojne qe kryqyteti i pare i Shqiperise ishte Vlora, vend ku flitej toskerishtja, dhe harrojne se kryministri i pare i Shqiperise ishte perseri Vlonjat (Ismail Bej Vlora - Qemali).


Vlora u be "kryeqytet" per shkak te rrethanave qe:
1) Shkodra ishte e rrethueme nga serbo-malazezet.
2) Durresi ku ishte planifikuar ngritja e flamurit nuk u lejua nga garnizoni turk atje.
3) Vlora mbeti i vetmi opsion ne kushtet kur serbet rrezikonin Elbasanin,




> Pra duket qarte se shkresat e para zyrtare u paskan shkruajtur ne Shqipen e nje Vlonjati,


Po na sjell ndonje shkrese origjinale ta lexojme njehere e mandej flasim.




> ne Shqiperi fare disa shkrimtare si Luigj Gurakuqi dhe si i madhi Migjen shkruanin ne gjuhen letrare, vec dialektit (qe keta thone se ne i paskan dhene me zor).  Nga Shkodra nuk ishin Luigji me Migjenin?


Na trego ndonje veper te Gurakuqit apo Migjenit ne toskerisht se jam kurioz. Apo ke pare enderr?
Dialekt zyrtar nuk kishte prandaj mos shpif.





> (psh. stolit i thone "shkam" nga lat. "scamnus")


Shkamb i thone "shkëmbit" more se stolit i thone stol, kush eshte talle me ty ?
Ju i thoni stolit "fron".





> Jane bere kongrese te njepasnjeshme reth gjuhes Shqipe para se te lind'te Enveri por edhe kur ai ishte ne qeveri.


Cilat kongrese te njepasnjeshme e ke fjalen, per KOngreset e Partise?
Na i numero pak ato te gjuhes?





> Nese kane dicka te propozojne le te na i thone, por qaravitjet pa pushim dhe perpjekjet percarese (qe fshehin qellime politike - se gjoja Shqiperine na i paskan pushtuar Tosket) nuk bejne gje tjeter vecse na lodhin veshet!


Kush je ti qe te JUA THEMI Zoterise TUAJ.
Po te lodhen edhe veshet pale.

Propozim e pa propozim, gegnishtja do ta fitoje vendin e vet se asht nji gjuhe e pasun, e plotesueme me gramatike e leksik, asht gjuha e Buzukut, Fishtes, Mjedes, Migjenit, Mustafa Krujes (poet), Koliqit e Camajt dhe e mbi 70% te kombit shqiptar ne bote.

Me kte nuk duem me thane te hiqet tosknishtja por te vendoset (ne rast se duan) nje gjuhe e re e perbashket, perndryshe gjithkush te jete i lire me zgjedhe cilin dialekt me perdore ne shkolle, zyre e kudo.

Atehere "çeçenet" e Gegnise kane me ju duke shqiptare arbnore se jo pak perbuzje shprehet neper zyrat e ketij fare shteti kunder atyne qe flasin gegnisht.

Lexo edhe njihere artikullin e Arunit ma lart...

Njashtu...

----------


## darwin

> Pra duket qarte se Letraren e krijuan gjuhetaret dhe nuk e krijoi ndonje politikan.


ehe.. Dhimiter Shuteriqi quhet!

"Meqenese tere Biroja Politike flet toskerisht, kjo do te jete dhe gjuha letrare qe do te perdorim" -- keto jane tekstualisht fjalet e tij.


dhe sa per Ismail Qemalin, Vloren dhe dokumentet e para:

"Jemi mbledhe ketu, me 28 N*a*n*d*or ..... "

----------

